

How many apple products you own? - akuchlous

me:<p>1 - ipad 2,  
1 - iphone 3GS 16GB,  
1 - ipod touch 8GB,  
1 - ipod nano,    
1 - mac mini,    
1 - Apple TV,<p>Will you sell any old one to get new one?<p>1 - ipod nano,    
1 - apple TV,    
1 - ipad 2,      
1 - iphone 3GS,<p>What would you buy:<p>1 - new iPad,  
1 - iPhone 4S
======
guga31bb
Zero.

Phone -- I don't have a smart phone

Desktop -- I prefer to build my own computers since it's far cheaper. The fact
that I run linux is even less incentive to buy Apple.

Laptop -- I have a Lenovo Thinkpad that I love and was quite inexpensive.

Tablet -- I have a Kindle Fire that I primarily use when travelling. It's no
iPad but cost a fraction of the price.

I just don't see the appeal, but then again, I'm not the target audience (grad
student with limited disposable income and no desire to use Apple's OS).

------
arogon
I just have a 1st generation iPod Touch which i bought a month after release
because I thought it was really cool and didn't want to commit to ATT.

------
mikenereson
Zero. I'm sure they're great products, but I am invested in the Google and
Android ecosystem. I have 4 active android devices and a chromebook.

